# Deficient in what?



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I know that Anubias are slow grower, so I bought them large and extra lg. The roots on the one have turned green when I first got them they were white. I have a slight amount of GSA but that is about it the tank has only been cycled (again) for 4weeks. What algae is on the leaves and what nutrient is missing? I just did a PAR reading on the light and at gravel level it reads 33 at mid point it reads 58 at the top its about 108 but I have weeds floating above the extra lg Anubias thats 18" tall in a 24" tall tank, without CO2 and using EI and Excel. Running light 8hrs. O, O, 4+- PH 6.5


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not able to see apicture if you posted one (can't see most pics on my work computer) , but, the roots turning green is normal when they are exposed to light. The roots that are white were likely growing under media/gravel. 

IME, anubias whose roots are not reaching into the substrate to get nutrients are lacking in micros (specifically iron) . At least that's the issues I've had with mine. 

-Dave


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

The tall big anubias is tall and thin. The roots are all along the stem with leaves coming out from the stock. I could divide the plant or break it up but the roots would still be exposed. So I am not sure what to do. Please look at it when you get home to see the pic Thanks


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay, that looks like a healthy mass of roots. The plants will send out long thick roots as well that will reach to the substrate. You can let those continue down,or you can cut them about 1/4" if you prefer.

The leaves on the Anubias look healthy also, although they are covered with green dust algae, green spot algae, diatoms, or a mix of those. Your tank needs time to settle in before you stop seeing algae like that (it took mine 6 months) unless something else is off (like ferts+lighting+carbon) .

I don't see a nutrient deff. If you are dosing EI with the dry ferts you may be adding too much (since you don't have the CO2 to boost uptake) . Try cutting back by 1/3 and see what that does (although you may want to keep the phosphates at full dose for GSA control IME) .

Don't be afraid to test things, and be patient.

-Dave


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have had the best luck with anubias with adding no ferts. I is a very low demand plant that seem to do fine when left alone. In one tank I have a good amount of it and I don't add any thing, but I also keep the light low. A few algae eaters should help clean that up.


----------

